# Super cheap, super good looking frame.



## GeoKrpan (Feb 3, 2008)

Eighth Inch "Scrambler" V2 Track / FixedGear Frameset

$149 Frame, Fork, Headset, Seatpost & Seat Clamp!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

not sure about the '_super_ good looking' part


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't know about those somewhat rear facing front dropouts... ...Hope you don't lose your front wheel when you brake hard.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I guess.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Considering a set of tires could cost that much, it's a pretty nice frame.


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

I am surprised that it is a 4130 frame.
I wonder how it tracks when riding no-handed?
I would not ride that fork.


Substitute Carbon Fork $30

Quantity:

SCRAMBLER V2 NOW IN STOCK!
PRICE IS JUST REDUCED TO $149.50!

* Eighth Inch "Scrambler" V2 Track / FixedGear Frameset
* New on the V2:
o Now included: Frame, Fork, Headset, Seatpost & Seat Clamp!
o Raised the bottom bracket by 10mm to avoid pedal strike
o Accepts standard reach brakes Front & Rear
o New streamlined fork
o Removed rear brake cable guides (can still use rear brake)
o Water bottle cages spaced to use 2 full sized bottles
o Limited run of WHITE frames available! 
* Note: Option for carbon fork only $30 extra!
* Black or White now Available!
* Includes matching Chromoly Fork
* Includes Threadless 1 1/8" Headset
* Made from 4130 Chromoly Steel
* Butted Top Tube
* True Horizontal Track Dropouts!
* Accepts 700c Sized Wheels
* 1 1/8" Steer Tube
* Includes 27.2mm Black Alloy Seatpost
* Includes Black Alloy 30.0mm Seat Collar (see our colored salsa clamps here)
* 120mm Rear Spacing
* 68mm English (BSC) Threading Bottom Bracket Shell
* Drilled for Brakes Front & Rear
* Front & Rear Threaded Rack/Fender mounting holes
* Weight (53cm) 4.9lbs [2220 grams]
* Note: Frame comes blank (black or white) with decals included but NOT applied
* Geometry Specs:


----------



## GeoKrpan (Feb 3, 2008)

I would love to see a CX version.


----------



## Speedthrillz (Aug 20, 2009)

i love how the site says "everything fix gear" yet in the cog section they have a freewheel, lol sweet =)


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*I'm seriously thinking about one of these*

room for 35c tires......It would make a great crushed limestone fixie or single speed...$150.00 shipped


http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-53CM-FIXED-...ries?hash=item518a53097c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Speedthrillz (Aug 20, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> room for 35c tires......It would make a great crushed limestone fixie or single speed...$150.00 shipped
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-53CM-FIXED-...ries?hash=item518a53097c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Dang, i wish i wasn't almost finished with my winter mtb build...


----------



## randy578 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> room for 35c tires......It would make a great crushed limestone fixie or single speed...$150.00 shipped
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-53CM-FIXED-...ries?hash=item518a53097c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


This frame is now only $120 shipped. Oh i want one. Too bad i am currently building up an old cruiser bike for the wife and just built up a road bike for myself this spring.


----------



## uzisuicide (Sep 10, 2009)

For super good look (and good spirit) fixxie bike I say

SE racing _LAGER _complete fixed gear bike










$401 shipped to the USA by UPS, link
Would you trust an Indonesian trade company to order from?
The same bike in Upstate New York cost $700 retail.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

I just ordered a Scrambler V2 complete bike today. $600 for a training bike during the cold months when the MTB trails are closed isn't too bad IMO. I'll post some pics when it arrives, hopefully before next weekend. *crosses fingers*


----------

